# Betcha never saw one of these?? .................................................. COOL OLD CARS



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Betcha never saw one of these??

This is the 1936 Ford Coupe built for and owned by Allegheny Ludlum Steel. 
It was attending our open house and then was featured in a local parade with
over 100 of our salaried, hourly and retired employees walking alongside. 
This is 1 of only 4 in existence and is the only one currently in running and in roadworthy condition. 
The car is in exceptional condition, with the interior and even the frame looking great. 
All 4 cars each had over 200,000 miles on them before they removed them from service. 
These cars were built for Allegheny as promotional and marketing projects. 
The top salesmen each year were given the honor of being able to drive them for one year.
The v-8 engine (max 85 hp) ran like a sewing machine and was surprisingly smooth and quite.
FYI, the car was insured (we were told) for the trip to Louisville via covered trailer for 1.5 million dollars.
We were also told that the dies were ruined by stamping the stainless car parts, making these the last of these cars ever produced.
More information of the history on these and other Stainless Steel automobiles can be found at Allegheny Ludlum's website 




































​


----------



## grumpycarp (Feb 23, 2008)

In the hot rod vernacular, Bitchin! Thanks for the post.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

I'd never heard of these. That's neat. Thanks Dan.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

OK, Dan… THAT'S COOL!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Dan A great car. I wonder if John Delorian ever saw one.


----------



## Icemizer (Sep 16, 2008)

Would not want to be behind this car on a sunny day! Blinding!!


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Way cool!

!








 Stirling Sillver Audi!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Looks like a giant Monopoly marker. Cool car.
Obviously Henry Ford had gone beyond his famous stance regarding the Model A,
"Any customer can have a car painted any color that he wants so long as it is black."


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Amazing.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I real problem if you get supermarket dings.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Very neat Dan! Just amazing.


----------



## Chardt (Jul 16, 2008)

Seriously cool!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Amazing Dan.

I've seen the sterling silver Audi in a magazine. Built for a Prince in Saudi Arabia, as I recall. I don't know why he didn't get a gold one, to match the toilets.

Our gas money, hard at work.

Lee


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

Much better than a DeLorian.


----------



## romansfivefive (Jan 26, 2008)

a sterling silver car? I am tempted to rag on the guy who can blow that kind of money on something to amuse himself, but then my Sudanese friend reminded me that my luxuries (cell, computer, laptop, tvs, dvd, game consoles, mp3 player) draws similar comments in Africa.


----------

